# Furnishing an apartment



## dav pod (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

Im moving to Dubai shortly and have been commuting from the UK for nearly 1 year now twice a month (really!!) Just about to sign on a rental apartment but its completely empty and I could do with some advice for furnishing it! Are there any rental furnishers round here or do people tend to just buy new?

Need help else i will be sleeping on an airbed with nothing more than a microwave and a toilet..... what more do you need I hear you ask???

Thanks David.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Many expats arrive w/ a furniture allowance from their employer. If that's not the case, there are a lot of different ways to go. IKEA: cheap and cheerful. Home Centre-reasonably priced. Is Pan Emirates still open on SZ road? Also an inexpensive place to shop new. Alternatively, you could buy 2nd hand from expats leaving. THere are some online forums where those items are adverstised (I'll let the others chime in, because I haven't used them). Expats will also post their items for sale at local supermarkets like Spinney's and Choithram's.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Ohh when the time arrives, send me a pm for the furniture delivery.


Whadda think B, should I open the wound that's closing for me?


----------

